# Solo violin and Cello (StafPad)



## PhilA (Jul 16, 2021)

Hi for those of you who have had StaffPad for longer than a couple of days here’s a question 
For a solo piano and string piece would you choose the Tina Guo, & Taylor Davis solo instruments over say the ones bundled with the bigger libraries?
Would I be sacrificing future versatility to save a few £££ now?


----------



## Jacob Moss (Jul 16, 2021)

Berlin 1st chairs are just excellent, so are the Tina Guo and Taylor Davis libraries. Tbh, the biggest difference is playing styles for me. The Berlin 1st chairs are able to produce more subtle colors, while the Tina Guo and Taylor Davis libraries are definitely the "stars of the show" when they arrive. If I had to make a choice however, I'd still pick Berlin 1st chairs, but that's just a personal preference for the music I like to write.


----------



## PhilA (Jul 16, 2021)

Thanks Jacob.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jul 16, 2021)

I wouldn’t recommend TD for anything. TG is really special. BFC is good, but it still has articulation problems. The 1st violin from CineSolo is pretty nice, but the other instruments don’t have legato. CinePiano is really good.


----------

